

Homeless man turned his life around offering book reviews instead of begging - Tomte
http://www.one.org/international/blog/the-homeless-man-who-turned-his-life-arround-by-offering-book-reviews-instead-of-begging

======
tomohawk
A friend of mine who lived in Africa tells the story about how there was a
ferry needed to cross a river. There was always this beggar there asking for
money. One day, my friend didn't have the money to get across, so he asked the
beggar if he could help. The beggar was very pleased to be able to help
someone out.

